# Deleted



## liquidlino (Jan 7, 2023)

Deleted


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Jan 7, 2023)

I don't like any of these, I like the basses from Monark and Ana 2


----------



## cedricm (Jan 7, 2023)

I'm afraid they're quite different in pitch and all so it's difficult to tell which one I prefer. I'll give it a fresh listen with good headphones tomorrow.


----------



## liquidlino (Jan 7, 2023)

AceAudioHQ said:


> I don't like any of these, I like the basses from Monark and Ana 2


Oof! None of them? No redeeming features at all? I don't have either of those synths... midi is attached, if you're keen enough to run it through those synths to demonstrate them... I'm always keen to learn about new synths that I've not come across yet...


----------



## Soundbed (Jan 7, 2023)

I don't get it ... they are all so different. I thought we'd be comparing, like ... the speed of the filter envelopes and subtle stuff. These have different octaves and other variables changing "wildly" from demo to demo.


----------



## liquidlino (Jan 7, 2023)

cedricm said:


> I'm afraid they're quite different in pitch and all so it's difficult to tell which one I prefer. I'll give it a fresh listen with good headphones tomorrow.


It's not the pitch, but rather the depth of the fillter envelopes that aren't perfectly matched... wasn't trying to have identical in each synth, but rather play to their relative "character" if you know what I mean. 

And it was only a few minutes work in each synth - these are super simple patches. That alone was a real eye opener in terms of workflow and speed. By far the fastest for me was Falcon, because it defaulted to already having velocity linked to sensible parameters, and there's great presets for each FX to quickly choose from. Then Hive/Pigments/Thorn were about the same, then Voltage Modular was a far far distant last place in speed of workflow, but was also the most fun!


I should do the Hydrasynth as well... although I really don't think bass plucks is the Hydra sweet spot from my explorations on it so far...


----------



## liquidlino (Jan 7, 2023)

Soundbed said:


> I don't get it ... they are all so different. I thought we'd be comparing, like ... the speed of the filter envelopes and subtle stuff. These have different octaves and other variables changing "wildly" from demo to demo.


Hmm... D perhaps is a different register (octave lower perhaps, I should go check that) - the rest all sound the same register to me? Other than that, I don't feel they're wildly different... not meant to be identical, just comparative. I guess I'm more focussing on the "sound qualities" of each synth rather than the exact comparison of filters etc. Each synth has lots of filter choices, and none of them will match anyway - I could make this patch dozens of different ways in each of these synths, they're all so powerful.


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Jan 7, 2023)

I think it's too much a matter of taste and what you're going for, I don't think there is a one 'good bass sound' in synth since they can make so many different sounds anyways. I like these kinds of basses

View attachment anabass.mp3


----------



## liquidlino (Jan 7, 2023)

Soundbed said:


> I don't get it ... they are all so different. I thought we'd be comparing, like ... the speed of the filter envelopes and subtle stuff. These have different octaves and other variables changing "wildly" from demo to demo.


D, I've added a +1 octave version, it was definitely an octave lower than the rest, thanks.


----------



## liquidlino (Jan 7, 2023)

AceAudioHQ said:


> I think it's too much a matter of taste and what you're going for, I don't think there is a one 'good bass sound' in synth since they can make so many different sounds anyways. I like these kinds of basses
> 
> View attachment anabass.mp3


That does sound lovely - really beautiful unison - is that Monark? Hmm, that's on sale and so in Ana2... maybe I should download those demos too...


----------



## liquidlino (Jan 7, 2023)

AceAudioHQ said:


> I think it's too much a matter of taste and what you're going for, I don't think there is a one 'good bass sound' in synth since they can make so many different sounds anyways. I like these kinds of basses
> 
> View attachment anabass.mp3


Here's Thorn with cutoff more open, little bit of resonance, and trance delay... gets fairly close to the monark, but not quite... although that probably speaks more to my sound design skills than the synth to be fair...

View attachment 2023-01-08 Synth Comparison.2023-01-08 08_57_21 Thorn Cutoff open.mp3


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Jan 7, 2023)

liquidlino said:


> That does sound lovely - really beautiful unison - is that Monark? Hmm, that's on sale and so in Ana2... maybe I should download those demos too...


That's Ana 2 with a preset from a synthwave pack


----------



## Soundbed (Jan 7, 2023)

liquidlino said:


> D, I've added a +1 octave version, it was definitely an octave lower than the rest, thanks.


The programming is still so different (for me).

This seems like a test of different ways to make patches for a synth versus the synths themselves.

I mean, if they each were using a sawtooth and the same filter with similar settings that could be a test I could understand more.

Here's an example I put together using Serum and a brand new synth I just bought that starts with the letter Z.

I tried to make the 2nd one sound like the first one, and didn't get very close ... but here is the amount of similarities I'd expect to hear in order to start listening to the character of two synths (not this exact example but on this level of near same-ness).

View attachment synth filters.mp3


Where are our preset programmers to weigh in? Am I off-base derailing the poll like this?


----------



## Soundbed (Jan 7, 2023)

@Pier ?


Soundbed said:


> Am I off-base derailing the poll like this?


----------



## Soundbed (Jan 7, 2023)

Here's a comparison that starts with the inits of 4 wavetable synths (for example)... just the minute or so after where I've started ... of course there's lots of features to compare but this gets to the root of a sound more than all the stuff that gets programmed later... I don't know. Maybe I'm on the wrong track.


----------



## Mike Greene (Jan 7, 2023)

liquidlino said:


> Deleted


I think we've been through this before, where I've explained to you that it's not cool to delete posts like this? It's not fair to everyone else for their posts to be made worthless and without context, especially in a situation like this where two members took the extra effort to post audio examples to help answer *your* question.

If you're going to post something, you need to own it. Otherwise don't post. After looking through your history and seeing literally hundreds of deleted posts, this is your last warning on this.


----------

